# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  socketio-doc

## cybercoder

برای داکیومنت کردن وب سوکت ها راهکار مناسبی یافت نمی شد لذا این ماژول را در اوقات بیکاری به همراه دوست عزیزی ساخته ایم.
امیدوارم بدردتان بخورد.

https://www.npmjs.com/package/socketio-doc

----------

